# XP questions



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I have my screen resoluition set at 856x516 (using powerstrip to create custom resolutions). This is exactly the resolution that I need to output to my hdtv. The maximum res I could use is 540p, and XP seems to want a minimum of 800x600. Every time that I boot XP, a windows messenger box pops up saying that my screen resolution is set extremely low and wants to walk my through fixing it. How can I get rid of this? I went into the messenger and selected "Don't run when Windows starts" but it still pops up.

Is there a way to edit the programs that appear on the Start menu? Under 98, I would go to Taskbar properties, then advanced and I'd get an explorer window of what shows what's on the start menu. That doesn't seem to be an option in XP, and I don't see where it can be edited.

I don't understand this hibernation thing. How can I tell the computer to go into hibernation mode? I'm pretty sure that I have hibernation enabled (from one of the tabs on the power management screen), but I don't see how to put the computer into it.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark Lamutt _
> *I have my screen resoluition set at 856x516 (using powerstrip to create custom resolutions). This is exactly the resolution that I need to output to my hdtv. The maximum res I could use is 540p, and XP seems to want a minimum of 800x600. Every time that I boot XP, a windows messenger box pops up saying that my screen resolution is set extremely low and wants to walk my through fixing it. How can I get rid of this? I went into the messenger and selected "Don't run when Windows starts" but it still pops up.*


I never understood why someone would want such a low resolution until I read that. I've never tried to run XP less than 1024X768 so maybe someone else could take this one... :shrug:



> *
> Is there a way to edit the programs that appear on the Start menu? Under 98, I would go to Taskbar properties, then advanced and I'd get an explorer window of what shows what's on the start menu. That doesn't seem to be an option in XP, and I don't see where it can be edited.
> *


I belive you can just right click and "pin to start menu". Its that easy. The start menu has changed somewhat as you can tell.



> *
> I don't understand this hibernation thing. How can I tell the computer to go into hibernation mode? I'm pretty sure that I have hibernation enabled (from one of the tabs on the power management screen), but I don't see how to put the computer into it. *


Shutdown and pick hibernation from the drop down. You can manage it thought the power control panel.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Again, I'll have to pass on helping you with the screen resolutions.

"I don't understand this hibernation thing. How can I tell the computer to go into hibernation mode?"

Hold down shift in the shutdown dialog and Standby will change to Hibernate


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Thanks Mark, I have mine with the "classic" windows look rather than the new one. I had forgotten that the "new" look doesn't have a drop down...


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by James_F _
> *Thanks Mark, I have mine with the "classic" windows look rather than the new one. I had forgotten that the "new" look doesn't have a drop down... *


I switched mine back to Classic Windows too, I think the new XP format sucks. The buttons are too big and annoyingly colorful and the Start menu was changed too much for a longtime Windows user to get used to it.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

I like the new XP look a lot better because it makes my desktop better match my room (my computer is usually on). I've tried WB but haven't even found a WB skin that matches as well as the default blue XP.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

They just dumbed it down too much. Its ugly no matter what "version" you have... :shrug:


----------



## Maniacal1 (Apr 9, 2002)

I'm one more guy who's switched XP back to the "classic" look. XP looks a little too much like it came from Fisher-Price for me.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I was just at a user conference and almost all of the computers in the break out sessions that had XP switched the look back. I think the XP look isn't going over that well... :shrug:


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Thank you Maniacal one I like Xp but the interface looks like Cartoon Network version of Windows.


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

I actually like the new interface...


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

So does my wife... She keeps changing it back for me... :lol:


----------

